# You opinion on a book



## Thorlifter (Dec 27, 2007)

I got a couple of WWII books for Xmas. One is called Hitler's Scientist's. So, I'd like to know if anyone has read it? What did you think?

If not, I would be willing to do a report to let you guys know about it, or would ya'll like to just know if I think it's worth reading.

Ya'll tell me.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2007)

Havnt read that one, TL.... sounds like it might be a good one, depending on
what his scientists were experimenting on. Humans or war material ??

Hey.... all books are worth reading.... (like something else we know) some are
better than others !! 

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 27, 2007)

By scientist, the author is referring to not just chemical, but aeronautics, psychology, sociology, mathematics, etc. I'm only a few pages into it, but he is showing documentation on how Germany was the worlds hub of scientist in all these fields and more.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2008)

I haven't had any opportunity to read this book so far but sound interesting.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds great thor let us know, i just finished sisterhood of spies, pretty good its amazing how much subterfuge went on behind the lines, hell the us was even going around britains back


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2008)

To update you guys, I'm only about 45 pages into the book (with adhd, I'm not a fast reader), but I'm hooked. TONS of information so far.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

C ool let us know


----------

